

Awsbox: A DiY PaaS for Node.JS - lloydhilaiel
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/05/introducing-awsbox-the-diy-paas-for-node-js-a-node-js-holiday-season-part-12/

======
waterside81
I know that Mozilla has made a concerted effort to improve their public
relations and "get out there" more, but it really seems like the Moz crew is
just churning out innovations and interesting products one after another.

------
fizx
I'm really excited about the idea of building a generic DiY PaaS out of docker
(for container management), mesos/chronos (for scheduling and allocation), and
cloudformation (for auto-scaling and bootstrapping the cluster). I don't
really want to do this as a business, but I think it could exist and be really
nice.

Some install notes for mesos, chronos, docker on EC2:
<https://gist.github.com/fizx/b50319b6576773a0841a>. If anyone wants to hack
around with me on this, my email's in my profile.

~~~
ericmoritz
This is a fantasy of mine as well. A generic opensource PaaS would be awesome.
Now if I just had the ambition... It is quite an undertaking.

~~~
youngbenny
I'm working with a small team on an open source backend at dreamfactory.com.
Apache licensed and installable on AWS, Azure, etc. or on any LAMP server.
REST API is here <http://www.dreamfactory.com/developers/live_API>. CORS
support plus JS SDK and boilerplate apps for jQuery, AngularJS, and Sencha
around the corner.

What features are you looking for?

~~~
ericmoritz
Basically, open heroku

~~~
youngbenny
So other than being open source, what's the benefit versus Heroku?

------
smanuel
Looks like a great start, that's sth I've been waiting for a long time.

It would be great if it supports adding more instances (dynos?), balanced
through ELB. And... worker instances. And... Some configuration management.

The potential is huge!

~~~
contrahax
Why not just EBS at that point?

~~~
lloydhilaiel
Ack! Acronym collision! EBS is Elastic Beanstalk, or Elastic Block Store?

If the former, it's in my opinion a question of what you're looking for.
Here's my best response: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/05/introducing-
awsbox-the-diy...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/05/introducing-awsbox-the-
diy-paas-for-node-js-a-node-js-holiday-season-part-12/comment-
page-1/#comment-2150761)

------
lucaspiller
Very cool. Is there anything similar for Rails?

------
codeulike
So, we are heading towards PaaSaaS?

